# Gas in Greece



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any member been to Greece to overwinter. What type of gas is available? Do not wish to spend £700+ plus for autogas.

Regards


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

There's no need to spend £700 to get an autogas system. A single re-fillable bottle can be installed for less than £150. I think you've probably been looking at underslung gas tanks which are not the only option.

Anyway, I've not been to Greece so don't know the answer to your OP but I'll bet Gaslow do an adapter for your current pigtail which will fit Greek bottles. CAK tanks can probably advise which adapter you need.

I'm sure somebody who actually knows will be along shortly to help.

Enjoy Greece.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You could possibly take a couple of old calor propanes and get them refilled while over there, there are some refill outlets but not many....

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1070/30/

Brian (provencal) has also posted about another outlet near Patras...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-859173.html#859173

Stand to be corrected but i'm sure i've also read somewhere that some of these outlets also spray the bottles in their company colour after refill so you would need to bear that in mind.

Maybe worth looking into?

Pete


----------

